# Frage zum Niebelungensteig



## rmfausi (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich möchte evtl. am 30. od. 31.12. den Niebelungensteig befahren.
Ist es jetzt überhaupt ratsam diesen im Winter zu fahren? Meine  Fahrtechnikkentnisse würde ich als fortgeschrittenener Anfänger bezeichnen. Kondition wäre vorhanden. Ich habe mir vorgestellt diesen zum Jahresabschluss zu fahren.

Ich war heute auf dem Weissen Stein die letzten 100hm bis oben waren vereist, natürlich auch runter. Wie sieht es dort aus? Spikes habe ich leider nicht.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? 
Gruss rmfausi


----------



## rayc (27. Dezember 2009)

klar ist das machbar.
Eis gibt es etwa ab 450m Höhe auf allen Bergen des Odenwalds.
Rechne besonders am Melibokus und am Krehberg mit Eis.
Abhängig von der Wetterentwicklung kann es sehr matschig sein, das kostet dann einfach paar Körner und Zeit mehr. 
Kalte Temperaturen und kein Schnee wären die besten Voraussetzungen. 

Der Nibelungensteig ist fahrtechnisch nicht so anspruchsvoll.
Es ist also hauptsächlich abhängig von deiner Kondition ob du es schaffen kannst.
Kennst du Eckewerte der Strecke, wie Kilometer und Höhenmeter und genauen Streckenverlauf?

Falls du es angehst, denke an Warme Sachen, Wasser (an Frostschutz denken!), Essen, Licht und plane Ausstiegspunkte ein.
Ab Lindenfels könntest du nach Weinheim die Bundesstrasse runter rollen.
Vom Krehberg kannst über Ober-Hambach nach Bensheim abfahren.

Wo willst du eigentlich starten? 
ich habe jetzt einfach "an der Bergstrasse" angenommen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo rayc,
danke für deine schnelle fundierte Antwort. Es soll um an Sylvester 5° C geben. Die Eckdaten der Tour habe ich (40km/1600hm) und auch die GPS-Daten fürs Garmin. Ja, ich wollte in Zwingenberg starten und kenne mich in der Gegend schon grundsätzlich aus. Mein Heimrevier ist die Badische Bergstrasse und der vordere Odenwald. Über Ausstiegspunkte hatte ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, ist aber schon sinnvoll welche einzuplanen.
Ok, dann werde ich morgends gut frühstücken und auf eine "trockene Strecke" hoffen. Meine Lampen muss ich erst suchen aber auch mitnehmen. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## rayc (28. Dezember 2009)

Wo hast du den track her? 
von der offiziellen Webseite?

Velinke diesen hier mal oder stelle ihn hier rein.

Die Abfahrt vom Krehberg, kann bei Nässe durchaus nicht ohne sein.
Du fährst recht steil zwischen Stacheldraht teilweise über Wurzeln ab.
Also mit den Tempo nicht übertreiben.

Ray


----------



## rmfausi (28. Dezember 2009)

Morgen rayc,
ja den Track habe ich von der Website: http://www.froutes.de/nibelungensteig . Ich habe dann die drei Teile zusammengesetzt und mit dem Mapsource Filter max. 250 Punkte bearbeitet.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Krehberg. Ich werde mich dann nochmal melden ob wir gefahren sind und ggf. wie es war.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## friermel (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi rmfausi,

wann (Tag und Uhrzeit) willst du die Tour fahren??. Ich wohne in Zwingenberg evtl. können wir ein paar "meter" zusammen fahren.

Gruß

friemel


----------



## rmfausi (29. Dezember 2009)

friermel schrieb:


> Hi rmfausi,
> 
> wann (Tag und Uhrzeit) willst du die Tour fahren??. Ich wohne in Zwingenberg evtl. können wir ein paar "meter" zusammen fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo frimel,
vielen Dank für Dein Angebot . Heute hat es bei uns den ganzen Tag geregnet und morgen solls auch nicht besser werden. Wir wollten eigentlich zum Jahresausklang an Sylvester die Tour fahren. Ich denke dieses Jahr wirds dann glaube ich wohl nichts mehr. Mir sind heute 
auch noch zwei Arbeiten dazwischen gekommen.
Wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht werde ich mich demnächst in wenns   Wetter besser ist oder auch erst im Frühjahr bei dir melden, wir können dann die/eine Tour vielleicht zusammen fahren? 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## friermel (29. Dezember 2009)

o.k
gerne später, melde dich einfach wenn es paßt. Ansonsten seh mal bei www.melibokus-biker.de da gibts immer Touren an der nördlichen Bergstrasse.

Gruß
Friermel


----------



## Jockel2 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Kollegen
ist eigentlich schon bekannt, dass der Nibelungensteig gerade erheblich verlängert wird. Der startet dann am Main, ich glaube in Bürgstatt. Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon Markierungen an der Wildenburg, im Dörnbachtal und in Hesselbach gesehen.
Hallo Ray - guten Rutsch wünscht der
Jockel


----------



## rmfausi (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jockel2,
oh das wusste ich nicht. Mir würde die Strecke von Zwingeberg ab schon reichen für eine Tagestour.  

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Bike)Jahr 2010.
Gruss rmfausi


----------



## CrossTec (31. Dezember 2009)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen
> ist eigentlich schon bekannt, dass der Nibelungensteig gerade erheblich verlängert wird. Der startet dann am Main, ich glaube in Bürgstatt. Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon Markierungen an der Wildenburg, im Dörnbachtal und in Hesselbach gesehen.
> Hallo Ray - guten Rutsch wünscht der
> Jockel



Auf der Homepage ist der "neue" Weg (ab Frühjahr 2010) schon drauf:

Irgendwann mal........

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2010)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen
> ist eigentlich schon bekannt, dass der Nibelungensteig gerade erheblich verlängert wird. Der startet dann am Main, ich glaube in Bürgstatt. Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon Markierungen an der Wildenburg, im Dörnbachtal und in Hesselbach gesehen.
> Hallo Ray - guten Rutsch wünscht der
> Jockel



Danke Jockel, wünsche dir und allen anderen ein gutes Neues Jahr!

Das er verlängert wird hattest du schon mündlich erwähnt. 

@CrossTec, danke für den Link.
Ich muss mal den alten Thread zum Nibelungensteig ausgraben und schauen, welche Seite dort verlinkt ist.

Ray


----------



## Question-Mark (20. Januar 2010)

Bin den Steig auch schon gefahren. Hinter Lindenfels wird er eine Frechheit. Steil wie sau und so schlecht beschildert.

Aber immer noch besser, als in Hepprum.


----------



## stromer (23. Februar 2010)

Auf der open-mtb-map ist der komplette Verlauf des Nibelungensteigs schon eingetragen.


----------

